# المدخل إلى التقانات الحيوية



## ربيع عاطر (24 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:

هذا الموضوع هو حجر الأساس لهذا العلم ولن يستطيع أحدٌ فهم هذا العلم ما لم يدخل إليه من الطريق الصحيح​ 
علماً أن هذا الموضوع خاصٌ بـملتقى المهندسين العرب ولا يحق لأحد أن ينقله دون ذكر المصدر ​ 
أسأل الله أن ينفعكم به وأن يجعل عملي خالصاً لوجهه الكريم​


----------



## ربيع عاطر (24 يوليو 2009)

*تركيب الحموض النووية*

الحموض النووية مركبات عضوية عملاقة اكتشفت أولاً في نوى بعض الخلايا ثم تبين وجودها في الهيولى (السيتوبلاسما) ولها نوعان رئيسيان:​ 

* الحمض الريبي النووي ويرمز له RNA :
Ribo Nuclic Acid​ 
* الحمض الريبي النووي منقوص الأكسجين ويرمز له DNA:
Deoxy ribo Nucleic Acid​ 



تركيب الحموض النووية: 
تتركب الحموض النووية من وحدات بنائية هي النيوكليوتيدات Nucleotides وكل نيوكليوتيد يتكون من اتحاد ثلاثة أنواع من الجزيئات هي:​ 
1- السكر الخماسي: يوجد هذا السكر في حمض DNA على شكل ريبوز منقوص الأكسجين Deoxy Ribose بينما يوجد في RNA على شكل ريبوز Ribose وهذا يعد فارقاً أساسياً بين الحمضين 
ترقّم ذرات الكربون في السكر الخماسي ويوضع فوق الرقم إشارة الفتحة:​ 






​ 
2- زمرة الفوسفات: وتشتق من حمض الفوسفور:​ 





​ 
3- أساس آزوتي: الأسس الآزوتية مركبات حلقية تحوي الآزوت ولها نوعان:​ 
* البيورينات Purines: تضم الأدنين (A) والغوانين (G)​ 
* البيريميدينات Pyrimidines: تضم السيتوزين (C) والتايمين (T) واليوراسيل (U)​ 





​ 


يؤدي ارتباط الأساس الآزوتي مع السكر الخماسي (الريبوز أو الريبوز منقوص الأكسجين) إلى تشكيل مركب يدعى النوكليوزيد، وارتباط النوكليوزيد مع جذر فوسفات يشكل النوكليوتيد​ 

ترتبط مجموعة الفوسفات بالكربون رقم ( 5َ) ويرتبط الأساس الآزوتي بالكربون (1 َ) للسكر الخماسي​ 




​ 





​ 

البنية الجزيئية للحموض النووية:
تم بفضل طرائق تقنية خاصة مثل التحليل الكيميائي الدقيق واستخدام النظائر المشعة والأشعة السينية تعرّف التركيب الكيميائي للحموض النووية والبنية الجزيئية لها أي الهندسة التي يتمتع بها جزيء الحمض النووي.​ 

بنية جزيء DNA:​ 














يتركب DNA من:​ 

* سلسلتين متقابلتين تعد كل منهما سلسلة عديدة نيوكليوتيدات الريبوز منقوص الأكسجين​ 

* الأسس الآزوتية فيها: الأدنين (A) والغوانين (G) والسيتوزين (C) والتايمين (T)​ 

* ترتبط النوكليوتيدات المتجاورة مع بعضها بالرابطة (5 َ ، 3 َ )​ 

* لكل سلسلة طرف (5 َ) يرتبط بالفوسفات أما الطرف (3 َ) فينتهي بالوظيفة (OH-) ويتقابل الطرف (5 َ) للسلسلة الأولى مع الطرف (3 َ) للسلسلة الثانية​ 

* ترتبط السلسلتان المتقابلتان مع بعضهما بروابط هيدروجينية ضعيفة تنشأ بين الأسس الآزوتية المتقابلة:​ 

A يرتبط مع T 
G يرتبط مع C​ 
أي: إن عدد جزيئات البريميدين = عدد جزيئات البيورين​ 


* تم التعرف بوساطة انعراج الأشعة السينية على البنية الحلزونية لجزيء DNA حيث تلتف السلسلتان حول المحور المضاعف للحلزون باتجاه حركة عقارب الساعة​ 

* وقد جمع العالمان واتسون وكريك هذه النتائج ووضعوا نموذج بنية الـ (DNA) الفراغية​ 















خواص ووظائف الـ(DNA) الحيوية (البيولوجية): ​ 

ينفرد جزيء الـ(DNA) بخواص تمكنه من القيام بوظائف هامة جداً في الخلية ومن هذه الخواص:​ 

1- التضاعف الذاتي:مقدرة جزيء الـ(DNA) على نسخ نفسه وإعطاء جزيئات جديدة لا تختلف - في الحالة السوية - عن الجزيء الأصلي ويتم التضاعف على مراحل وفق الخطوات الآتية:​ 

:30: يزول الالتفاف الحلزوني بين سلسلتي الـ (DNA)​ 

:30: تنفصل السلسلتان عن بعضهما تدريجياً نتيجة فك الروابط الهيدروجينية بين أشفاع الأسس المتقابلة، وبذلك تصبح سلسلتا الـ (DNA) متاحتين لتأثير أنزيم تضاعف الـ (DNA) ​ 

:30: تُعِد كل سلسلة قالبا تبنى عليه سلسلة جديدة متممة بحسب قاعدة تقابل الأسس الآزوتية​ 

:30: لا يقوم أنزيم تضاعف الـ (DNA) بعمله إلا بالاتجاه ( 3َ 5َ ) من كل سلسلة من سلسلتي القالب الـ (DNA الفعّال)
:30: تتكون نتيجة لذلك جزيئتان متماثلتان مع بعضهما ومع الجزيء الأصلي من DNA​ 








2- حمل التعليمات الوراثية:المورثة (Gene) قطعة من إحدى سلسلتي DNA مكونة من عدد كبير من النوكليوتيدات المرتبطة ببعضها خطياً وتكون هذه النوكليوتيدات على شكل ثلاثيات متتالية كل ثلاثية منها تسمى الشيفرة الوراثية (Genetic code) وهذه الشيفرات تحدد أنواع الحموض الأمينية وترتيبها في البروتينات بشكليها البنائي والوظيفي مما يؤدي إلى إظهار صفات الخلية وبالتالي المتعضية​ 

3- نقل التعليمات الوراثية:ينقل الـ (DNA) التعليمات الوراثية من خلية إلى أخرى ومن جيل إلى آخر فقبل انقسام الخلية يتضاعف محتواها من الـ (DNA) إلى مجموعتين متطابقتين وعند الانقسام الخيطي المتساوي تحصل كل خلية من الخليتين الجديدتين على الكمية نفسها من (DNA) ومماثلة للخلية الأصل، ويتم هذا في التكاثر اللاجنسي وفي عمليات النمو وتعويض الخلايا التالفة وترميم الجروح أما في التكاثر الجنسي فتنقل التعليمات الوراثية بواسطة DNA العروس الذكرية (النطفة) و DNA العروس الأنثوية (البويضة) واتحاد النطفة مع البويضة يشكل بيضة ملقحة تحمل المجموعتين معاً وهذه البيضة تعطي بعد عمليات النمو والتمايز فرداً جديداً يملك صفات وراثية من الأبوين​ 

4- قابلية الإصابة بالطفرة:تبين لنا من دراستنا السابقة أن المورثة تتكون من متتالية معينة من النوكليوتيدات فإذا حدث تغير في هذه المتتالية نتجت مورثة جديدة طافرة تؤدي إلى تغير الصفة الوراثية، ويمكن للطفرات أن تحدث بصورة تلقائية دون سبب معروف وغالباً ما تحدث بصورة محرضة بتأثير عامل خارجي مثل العديد من العوامل الفيزيائية كالحرارة والأشعة أو عوامل كيميائية مثل بعض المواد الحافظة وبعض الأصبغة واللدائن فهي تتشكل رداً على المتغيرات التي تحدث في بيئة الكائن الحي ومعظم الطفرات مميتة وضارة كما أن المورثات الطافرة متنحية عادة ​ 

ويحدث التغير في تتالي النوكليوتيدات بطرق عديدة أهمها:​ 
- طريقة الاستبدال حيث يحل نوكليوتيد محل نوكليوتيد آخر
- طريقة النقصان حيث يحذف أحد النوكليوتيدات
- طريقة الإدخال حيث تدخل نوكليوتيدات إضافية ​ 

أما آلية حدوث الطفرة فهي تتعلق بطبيعة العامل المحرض وطريقة تأثيره على الـ DNA​ 
مثال على ذلك الطفرة المؤدية إلى فقر الدم المِنجلي حيث تصيب المورثة المسؤولة عن تركيب السلسلة بيتا من خضاب الدم والشيفرة السادسة فيها (CTC) فتصبح (CAC) وينتج عن ذلك تغير البروتين وإنتاج بروتين جديد يؤدي إلى ظهور كريات دم حمراء قابلة للتمنجل​ 



بنية جزيء الحمض الريبي النووي RNA :

الـRNA سلسلة مفردة تتكون من نوكليوتيدات (سكر الريبوز وزمرة الفوسفات و الأسس الآزوتية : الأدنين A والغوانين G والسيتوزين C واليوراسيل U)

وتقوم سلسلة واحدة من DNA بنسخ الـRNA بالطريقة التالية:

:30: ينفتح الحلزون المضاعف لـDNA في منطقة معينة منه

:30: تستعمل أحد سلسلتيه قالباً فعّالاً ينسخ عليها سلسلة من RNA وذلك بإشراف أنزيم نسخ الـ RNA ولكن يتقابل A من سلسلة DNA الناسخة مع U من سلسلة RNA المنسوخة

:30: لا تبقى سلسلة الـ RNA المركبة مرتبطة بشريط الـ DNA حتى انتهاء نسخها بل تنفصل بعد إضافة كل نوكليوتيد جديد وبالتدريج بحيث تكون في نهاية عملية النسخ بعيدة عن سلسلة DNA


أنواع RNA :

يصنف الـ RNA وفقاً للعمل الذي يقوم به إلى:

1- RNA مرسال: Messenger-RNA يرمز له (m-RNA) ينسخ عن سلسلة المورثة في حمض الـ DNA، يحمل روامز (كل رامزة ثلاثية من النوكليوتيدات) تعرف باسم الكودون Codon تقابل شيفرات سلسلة المورثة التي نسخته فهو يحمل التعليمات الوراثية من الـ DNA الموجودة في النواة إلى السيتوبلاسما حيث تترجم هذه الرسالة إلى تتالٍ معين من الحموض الأمينية التي تدخل بتركيب جزيء بروتين محدد


2- RNA ناقل: Transfer-RNA يرمز له (t-RNA) أصغر أنماط RNA يوجد في السيتوبلاسما منحلاً ، سلسلته منطوية على شكل ورقة البرسيم ثلاثية الفصوص بحيث ترتبط بعض الأسس الآزوتية المتقابلة بروابط هيدروجينية بينما تتباعد الأسس التي لا يمكن أن تتقابل مشكلة العرى، له أنواع عديدة كل منها مختص بنقل حمض أميني منشط خاص به إلى أماكن صناعة البروتين في الخلية، وحتى يتمكن من تنفيذ هذه الوظيفة نجد أن له بنية مناسبة لذلك

:6: له طرف 3َ ينتهي دائماً بـ ( C-C-A-OH ) يرتبط به الحمض الأميني

:6: يتعرف كل نوع من RNA الناقل على مكان الحمض الأميني الخاص به وذلك بواسطة ثلاثية من النوكليوتيدات تدعى الرامز المعاكس ( Anti-Codon ) مكملة لرامز الحمض الأميني على سلسلة RNA-m 






3- RNA ريبوزومي : Ribosomal-RNA يرمز له (r-RNA ) يدخل في تركيب الجسيمات الريبية والنويّة، ينسخ من منطقة معينة لبعض الصبغيات.


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 يوليو 2009)

*النواة*

النواة The Nucleus :
وهي أكثر عضيات الخلية وضوحاً وأهمية
يختلف حجمها وشكلها وموقعها وتركيبها الكيميائي من خلية إلى أخرى ولكن وظيفتها تبقى ثابتة
بنية النواة:
تحاط النواة بغشاء مضاعف الغلاف النووي Nuclear Envelope مكون من غشائين ندعوه يفصل بينهما مسافة غشائية 
وترتبط الطبقة الخارجية منه مع الشبكة السيتوبلاسمية الداخلية 
يحوي الغلاف النووي عدداً كبيراً من الثقوب ( 3000 ثقب) قطرها (40 – 100) نانومتر
تسمح هذه الثقوب بمرور الجزيئات الكبيرة بين النواة والسيتوبلاسما
وتدعى المادة الشبيهة بالسيتوبلاسما والموجودة ضمن النواة بالبلاسما النووية nucleoplasm وهي تحوي الكروماتين وهو عبارة عن لفات من DNA المرتبط بالبروتينات
أثناء الانقسام يتكثف الكروماتين ويشكل الصبغيات





نشاهد ضمن النواة جسماً (أو اثنين ) صغيراً كروياً يدعى النويّة nucleolus وهي غير محاطة بغشاء ولها دور في تصنيع الجسيمات الريبية

أهم وظائف النواة:
1- تحوي المادة الوراثية للخلية
2- مركز التحكم بنشاطات الخلية
3- تتدخل في إنتاج الجسيمات الريبية والـ RNA
4- لها دور في انقسام الخلية


----------



## ربيع عاطر (3 أغسطس 2009)

*الصبغيات*










الصبغيات Chromosomes: 

تظهر الصبغيات في خلايا حقيقيات النوى خلال انقسام الخلية اعتباراً من شبكة الكروماتين (الشبكة الصبغية) 
وسميت الصبغيات نظراً لقابلية تلوينها الشديدة

تأخذ الصبغيات أشكالاً عصوية مستقيمة أو منحنية وبعضها نقطي







ولكل صبغي ذراعان يفصلهما اختناق أولي يحدد الجزء المركزي الذي تنجذب إليه خيوط مغزل الانقسام







بعض الصبغيات تملك أيضاً اختناقاً ثانوياً يحدد وجود تابع أو قطعة صبغية 
وفي بعض الصبغيات التابعية يوجد في منطقة الاختناق الثانوي المركز المنظم للنوية 

يكون الـDNA في منطقة الاختناقات قليل التحلزن وتنتهي الصبغيات بمناطق تسمى الأجزاء الطرفية Telomers تمنع الالتصاق وإذا أصاب هذه الأجزاء خلل حدثت طفرات عديدة 
وتتنوع أشكال الصبغيات حسب طولها وموضع الجزء المركزي والنسبة الذراعية

النسبة الذراعية = طول الذراع القصير / طول الذراع الطويل

يطرأ على الخيوط الكروماتينية تبدلات بنيوية وشكلية حيث يتضاعف محتوى كل خيط من الـ DNA ثم يتضاعف كل خيط إلى خيطين متماثلين ويلتف كل منهما التفافاً حلزونياً أولياً ثم ثانوياً فيقصر طول هذه الخيوط وتزداد ثخانتها فتبدو بشكل أوضح

وبالتالي يكون الصبغي مؤلفاً من خيطين (صبيغيين) مرتبطين معاً بواسطة الجزء المركزي


----------



## ربيع عاطر (30 أغسطس 2009)

*التركيب الكيميائي للصبغيات*

التركيب الكيميائي للصبغيات​








أظهرت التحاليل الكيميائية للصبغيات عند حقيقيات النوى أنها تتركب من:

1-حموض نووية يغلب عليها DNA
أما RNAفيوجد فيها بنسبة قليلة .







2- بروتينات على شكلين : 
آ-هيستونية (أساسية) ب-لاهيستونية.


ويعد ( DNA-هيستون) المركب الأساسي للصبغيات وتقترح الأبحاث الحديثة أن DNA يلتف على حبيبات من الهيستون كل حبيبة مكونة من ثمانية جزيئات من الهيستون مشكلاً بنى تعرف باسم الجسيمات النووية (النكليوسوم ) ، أما الخيط الواصل بين الحبيبات فهو استمرار الـDNAو ترافقه البروتينات اللاهيستونية جزيئاته مختلفة الأنواع منها : 

أنظيمات تضاعف DNA ونسخ RNA ، 
وبروتينات حمضية (البروتامينات) مما يعطي الشكل السابق مظهراً بنيوياً يسمى: نموذج الخرز على الخيط أو عقد اللؤلؤ. 














نستنتج من دراسة الجدول السابق الذي يبين العدد الصبغي لبعض الأحياء:

1- العدد الصبغي ثابت في خلايا النوع الواحد.

2- هناك أحياء مختلفة تملك العدد الصبغي ذاته.

3- العدد الصبغي لا يحدد النوع ولا يدل على درجة تطوره.





​


----------

